# What do you guy's think?



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey everybody, 
These guy's were born 2 months ago. As far as i know they are all Boer, not positive though. They aren't registered. The chocolate brown one has four teats The light brown and white has 2 teats! What are your guy's opinion on them? Pros vs. cons?
Thank you!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Are they bucklings?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Are they bucklings?


:bonk:Whoops forgot to add that(blush) Yes they are bucklings!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What are you trying to decide?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Weight?

Not super keen on those tube ears on the darker paint. Four teats if clean and we'll spaced is completely acceptable in Boers.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Are you wanting to show them? Use them as wethers for a show? Breeding? What are their weights? If bucklings how do they look from the backend? And the front chest width? Please & thankyou


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> What are you trying to decide?


If they would be good breeding bucks.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Weight?
> 
> Not super keen on those tube ears on the darker paint. Four teats if clean and we'll spaced is completely acceptable in Boers.


Around 30-40. Okay thank you!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Are you wanting to show them? Use them as wethers for a show? Breeding? What are their weights? If bucklings how do they look from the backend? And the front chest width? Please & thankyou


Nope just wondering if they would be good breeding bucks. Around 30-40 lbs. I will get those pics today! Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Collapsed tube ear is a no, no.
It is a genetic flaw.
Do not use for breeding.
It would be best to wether him.

The other buck looks good.

Boers can have 2x2 or 1x1 
The 2x2 if separate is good.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Not breeding quality if they weigh 30 pounds at 8 weeks old. Make sure the blond paint is closer to 40 before considering him.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Collapsed tube ear is a no, no.
> It is a genetic flaw.
> Do not use for breeding.
> It would be best to wether him.
> ...


Okay thank you Pam!! I am curious as to why a tube ear is bad? Sorry, just trying to learn more!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Not breeding quality if they weigh 30 pounds at 8 weeks old. Make sure the blond paint is closer to 40 before considering him.


Okay thank you Katey!! It was an estimated weight since i don't have a scale....yet!


----------



## RachelDawson (Mar 9, 2019)

I agree on the tube ear. If you’re breeding for meat purposes it would be fine but not if you’re wanting quality breeding stock or show stock.

2x2 is Fine as long as they’re separate.
At two months old I’d be looking at how quick they’re growing, if you can at their genetic backgrounds. Seeing the front and back makes it easier to tell how they’re build with the bone shape.

I personally like quick growing kids and our quality commercial boer buck was 40 pounds at 8 weeks. To really judge the one without the tube ear I’d let him grow out a bit more and see how he fills out


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wouldn't recommend tube ear for any breeding, even meat or commercial goals. The ears don't allow normal drainage from the ear canal when folded like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> If bucklings how do they look from the backend? And the front chest width? Please & thankyou


Hey Moers, So sorry i haven't gotten those pics yet:imsorry: This weekend has been going terrible and I haven't found the time. I am hoping that tomorrow i will (pic)! Thank you for your patience:hug:


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So sorry i am late:bonk::imsorry: But here we are.........with the (pic)!!!!!!!This is Vernon (the tubed ear one):




























Next is Rock (the blonde one):


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry they aren't the best pics...


----------

